# A bit different (Golden-tailed Gecko)



## GeckoJosh (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys,
I know I have already posted a few pics but I thought I would start a thread to document their progress.

I hope to line breed them with the goal of producing a solid gold line from the nape of the neck to the tail.

This is the 1st one I hatched a little over a month ago:






This one I hatched just last week:





Cheers Josh

Ps, If anyone else has pics of unusual Strophurus please feel free to post them


----------



## saximus (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cool Josh. Have you just decided to line breed after seeing these or have you been trying to increase the length of the line with this as the result? I'd be interested to see how many generations it would take for something like this


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 16, 2011)

saximus said:


> Very cool Josh. Have you just decided to line breed after seeing these or have you been trying to increase the length of the line with this as the result? I'd be interested to see how many generations it would take for something like this


These two just popped out randomly, hopefully I will get some more before the season is over.

Cheers Josh


----------



## roobars (Dec 16, 2011)

SIIIIIIIICK bro


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 16, 2011)

Were'nt you saying you got some like that last season? Same pairing?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 16, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Were'nt you saying you got some like that last season? Same pairing?



Yeah I hatched one last season that was similar from the same parents, unfortunately I had to give that one to someone as a gecko I sold them mysteriously died 3 days later (only time that has happened to me).


Cheers Josh


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 16, 2011)

Document aayyy... More like show off


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 16, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Yeah I hatched one last season that was similar from the same parents, unfortunately I had to give that one to someone as a gecko I sold them mysteriously died 3 days after I sold it to them (only time that has happened to me).
> 
> 
> Cheers Josh



Definitely plenty of potential there then mate for line breeding them (no pun intended).... might have to get you to send some my way in the future.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 16, 2011)

awesome.. im just starting to get more keen on geckos.. what does one of these set you back?? quite alot?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 16, 2011)

justdragons said:


> awesome.. im just starting to get more keen on geckos.. what does one of these set you back?? quite alot?



I wouldn't sell one of the striped ones just yet, sorry.
I sell regular Golden-tails for $130 each or 2 for $220


Cheers Josh


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 16, 2011)

holy crap, fabulous stripe!!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 16, 2011)

Full GT Stripe would be nice to see, when/if I get one off you it's already named Monaro 

Grats mate hope they keep popping up for you.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 16, 2011)

stunning Josh !
hopefully you get more like this


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 16, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Full GT Stripe would be nice to see, when/if I get one off you it's already named Monaro
> 
> Grats mate hope they keep popping up for you.



LOL @ GT Monaro, I love it


----------



## geckoman1985 (Dec 18, 2011)

intresting gman the ons i got from danny a few years back the strip when only to there back legs but was a fin strip along the tail and not all spaced out like your pic i wonder if he would have some with the strip that was that long it would look event cooler note there a striped gecko from the same famaly dont know sp but be intresting if golden tails look like it one day wild one have the most vibrant oringe we forun heaps befor around sraut on the darling downs none had strip up the back like yours .


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Gman


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2012)

Couple of updated pics (I broke my camera so took these with my ancient 4mp one)






This one is still colouring up


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 20, 2012)

So have anyone else hatched GT's similar to these before?
I am sure many have but its just been overlooked


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 21, 2012)

Old thread but, how are these coming along


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 21, 2012)

Male:





Female:


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, they are cool


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 22, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> Oh, they are cool



Yeah they have coloured up nicely 
Both are adult size now so I will be looking at pairing them in the near future


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2012)

What do the parents look like?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 22, 2012)

scorps said:


> What do the parents look like?


----------



## Smithers (Oct 22, 2012)

Grats mate,...hope this project kicks off for ya bud, all the best


----------



## Stuart (Jul 11, 2016)

Bumping to open


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks Stu

- - - Updated - - -

Update.
The stripe has not come as far as I hoped, but at least there is some progress 



- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 12, 2016)

GeckoJosh said:


> Thanks Stu
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Holy ****** that looks amazing!


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 12, 2016)

GeckoJosh said:


> Thanks Stu
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Did you end up pairing them?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 12, 2016)

I didnt pair them as such but added them to my existing colony, the offspring are the 2 above


----------



## Herpo (Jul 12, 2016)

GeckoJosh said:


> Thanks Stu
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Beautiful! The first ones eyes...mesmerising! Great work!


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 12, 2016)

GeckoJosh said:


> I didnt pair them as such but added them to my existing colony, the offspring are the 2 above



Ahhh ok. I did notice a marked difference in patterning. Gorgeous looking animals btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

